# Fracino Contempo



## Gareth Roscoe (17 d ago)

I have just a Contempo e dual fuel machine. When starting the machine on mains hook up the machine heats OK but the control started flashing..I reset the machine and now the control panel does not function at all? Just wondering if a fuse had blown and the location of fuses in these machines?
Thanks for any help.


----------

